# Biken in / um Kiel?



## smerles (8. August 2006)

Moin,

da mein "Zuhause" diese Woche von Wilhelmshaven nach Kiel verlegt würd ich gern wissen ob man in / um Kiel biken gehn kann (evtl Bikepark?). Zeitlich würd ich zwischen Montag und Donnerstag fahren wollen, da ich an den Wochenenden hoffentlich in Franken bin 
Schwierigkeitsgradmässig dürfen die ersten paar Touren ruhig "etwas einfacher" sein, hab fast das ganze Jahr im Einsatz verbracht und bin dementsprechend n bissl aus der Übung 

Danke schonmal für Infos!


----------



## Th.S16 (8. August 2006)

Moinsen !

Also ich weiss , dass die Jungs von der RG-Kiel jeden Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr 
ab Bike-Orange (Bikeladen am Westring) losfahren. Die kennen da die besten Strecken , lohnt sich da ranzuhängen........
Es lohnt auch auf jeden Fall ein Ausritt in die Hüttener Berge (Raum Rendsburg).

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (9. August 2006)

rund um kiel gibts viel flachland ^_^
wenn man sich die schönsten "berge" raussucht, schafft man sogar mal 300 hm auf ner 70 km Tour 
ansonsten Holsteinische schweiz is ums eck, westensee, hüttener berge halt, aukrug is auch schön
oder einfach an der küste lang

findet sich vieles, wenn man n bisschen sucht


----------



## schraeuble (14. August 2006)

Moin Moin,

hier ist der Carsten von der RG-Kiel,

bei uns laufen während des Sommers einige nette Touren mehrfach wöchentlich, wie Montags Rennrad, Mittwochs MTB (schnellere Truppe), Donnerstags MTB (unterhaltsame Truppe) und Sonntags von jedem was...
schau einfach mal ins Forum der RG Kiel 
http://www.rg-kiel.de/forum/

vielleicht sieht man sich !
Tüssi


----------



## schraeuble (14. August 2006)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> rund um kiel gibts viel flachland ^_^



*schmunzel  schein bei bist du selten bei uns ....


----------



## Blade13 (29. August 2006)

schraeuble schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> hier ist der Carsten von der RG-Kiel,
> 
> ...



Wie Donnerstags? Habe ich wohl was verpaßt.
Carsten melde dich mal bitte.


----------



## luniz (29. August 2006)

schraeuble schrieb:
			
		

> *schmunzel  schein bei bist du selten bei uns ....


Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller... ich ziehe nach Kiel. Und das mit dem Flachland stimmt, wer was anderes behauptet, der hat noch nie "Berge" gesehen! Die Bezeichnung "Holsteinische SCHWEIZ" ist Blasphemie!

Ich war vergangenes WE da, um mir Wohnungen anzuschauen, ich hab das mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen und musste fast weinen...


mfg Luniz


----------



## Blade13 (29. August 2006)

luniz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller... ich ziehe nach Kiel. Und das mit dem Flachland stimmt, wer was anderes behauptet, der hat noch nie "Berge" gesehen! Die Bezeichnung "Holsteinische SCHWEIZ" ist Blasphemie!
> 
> Ich war vergangenes WE da, um mir Wohnungen anzuschauen, ich hab das mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen und musste fast weinen...
> 
> ...



Hi, 
wir können uns mal zum Biken treffen. Dann kann ich dir mal ein paar schöne Ecken zeigen wenn du willst. Würde mich freuen.
MfG
Blade


----------



## luniz (29. August 2006)

Würde ich gerne machen... ich besitze aber momentan leider an geländegängigen Zweirädern nur einen Downhiller, damit wird die Feierabendrunde zur Tour de Force...


----------



## Blade13 (30. August 2006)

Hi, kein ding.Läuft ja nicht weg  .


----------



## Jut (3. September 2006)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch regelmäßig im Winter eure Runden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade13 (3. September 2006)

Jut schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch regelmäßig im Winter eure Runden?



Hi, 
ja ich fahre das ganze Jahr.
Und jeden Tag.


----------



## Th.S16 (4. September 2006)

Jut schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch regelmäßig im Winter eure Runden?



Das gilt vor allen Dingen für die Ausfahrten in die Hüttener Berge.
Ab dem 2. Oktoberwochenende beginnt für uns die MTB/Cross-Saison erst richtig. 
Samstags 14.00 Uhr und Sonntags um 11.00 Uhr wird gefahren.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Jut (4. September 2006)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt vor allen Dingen für die Ausfahrten in die Hüttener Berge.
> Ab dem 2. Oktoberwochenende beginnt für uns die MTB/Cross-Saison erst richtig.
> Samstags 14.00 Uhr und Sonntags um 11.00 Uhr wird gefahren.
> 
> ...



Ok sehr gut!

Dann dürft ihr euch schon einmal darauf einstellen, einen neuen Mitfahrer zu begrüßen (so ihr das dann wollt), da ich bald endlich auch ein Mountainbike besitze und keine Lust mehr habe, im Winter auf dem Rennrad zu fahren.

Die Routen (Westensee, Hüttener Berge) sind ungeführ zu welchem Anteil auf Waldwegen und zu welchem Anteil auf Straße?

Gruß
Jut


----------



## Th.S16 (4. September 2006)

Hey Jut !

Die Touren die wir so fahren spielen sich zu 90% im Gelände ab.
Die Hüttener Berge + Umland sind recht weitläufig , man kann locker 4 Std.
durch den Wald kacheln , fährt keinen Weg doppelt und die Asphaltanteile 
beschränken sich auf wenige "Überführungsetappen" zwischen den einzelnen
Waldgebieten.
Je nach Laune kann die Runde aber beliebig verändert werden.
Am besten mal vorbeischau´n und antesten.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## Jut (4. September 2006)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jut !
> 
> Die Touren die wir so fahren spielen sich zu 90% im Gelände ab.
> Die Hüttener Berge + Umland sind recht weitläufig , man kann locker 4 Std.
> ...



Das klingt ja echt geil!

Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Kiel bis in die besagten Waldgebiete?

Kann man im Wald eigentlich so richtig Grundlage trainieren oder geht es wegen der Streckenprofile und Gruppendynamik eh meistens relativ ungelichmäßig zu? Mir wäre beides recht


----------



## Th.S16 (5. September 2006)

Jut schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja echt geil!
> 
> Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Kiel bis in die besagten Waldgebiete?
> 
> Kann man im Wald eigentlich so richtig Grundlage trainieren oder geht es wegen der Streckenprofile und Gruppendynamik eh meistens relativ ungelichmäßig zu? Mir wäre beides recht



Hallo nochmal !

Von Kiel dürften es so etwa 25-30 km zum Start sein. 
Man kann von Rendsburg , Brekendorf oder Bistensee starten.
Es sind schon oft Biker aus Kiel bei uns mitgefahren , die Anreise erfolgte aber stets mit dem PKW. Is auch am einfachsten , der optimale Ausgangspunkt
ist nämlich der Pendlerparkplatz direkt an der A7-Abfahrt Büdelsdorf.
Wir versuchen immer möglichst gleichmässig zu fahren , sollten die Leistungsunterschiede in der Gruppe zu gross sein wird geteilt.
Ab und zu werden kleine Pausen eingelegt , sodass niemand Gefahr läuft im Wald abgehängt zu werden....

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

